# Combine the sports



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey all you ropers out there...here is how to combine the sports!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that you on that horse? Like a manually operated mobile snare


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Clock is still running, he has not tied him yet.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea it was a good catch but I broke out (you ropers know what I mean)! Don't know how that cowboy is going to get that dog off the "snare".


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a job for the chute hands.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm gonna guess that it's not the first rodeo for the horse I can't believe that it's not bucking and freaking out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't think that horse is to worried about that dog, any strange dogs being aggressive around my horses got stomped, the rodeo clowns have a job on their hands getting that dog off!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Is that guy on the horse on his cell phone?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Is that guy on the horse on his cell phone?


And chief'n on one of them cancer sticks too.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> And chief'n on one of them cancer sticks too.


Hey nothing brings in the ladies quite like "essence of Marlboro". It's a new cologne I am working on:cowboy:


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

But will that new cologne bring the dogs in? ( I mean 4 legged of course ) If not you might have to result in using the horse and snare so you can catch'em!!!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> And chief'n on one of them cancer sticks too.


Perhaps he used that lung he coughed up as bait to bring the yote in. We don't even like to talk about them nails do we Bigd ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Ski...great photo. What does "Broke Out" mean ?

Kinda wish I had a poster in my shop.

BigD must be wrapping gifts ? Glad those nails are outta my pocket !!!!!

I really wonder how far you would have to follow a dog to have the chance to snare him by hand....anti's are going to make us switch up.


----------

